# Schaltschrank für Maschinen ein Sicherheitsbauteil nach MRL?



## Safety (17 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
mich würde interessieren wie die Steuerung,- Schaltschrankbauer mit dem Sachverhalt umgehen.
http://www.baua.de/de/Produktsicher...nid=07F66E1BDE6AE29D344F0B0889A4B70C.1_cid253


----------



## Blockmove (17 Februar 2013)

Hmmm ... Wer bringt einen Schaltschrank gesondert in Verkehr?
Das Einzige was mir in diesem Zusammenhang vielleicht einfällt, sind die zur Zeit so beliebten Energiesparsteuerungen.
Bei diesen kann ich mir vorstellen, dass dies zutrifft.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (18 Februar 2013)

Hallo Dieter,

also bisher bekommen wir von unseren reinen Schaltschrankbauern Einbauerklärungen.
Sicherheitstechnik ist da immer drin, also wäre es, wie von der "baua" geschrieben
ein Sicherheitsbauteil.
Da wir es aber mit Sensoren und Aktoren sowie Software versehen, ist der Schrank
doch nur ein "unfertiges Sicherheitsbauteil", dann wäre die Einbauerklärung doch
wieder richtig, wenn wir die Konformitätserklärung machen, oder?

Das sind jetzt mal so Gedankenspiele. 

Guten Wochenstart.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (18 Februar 2013)

Hallo Tommi,
ich denke da liegst Du nicht ganz richtig.
Herr Ostermann hat sich mal die Mühe gemacht das ganze zusammen zufassen.
http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/f...Maschinen-_und_Anlagen_in_Verkehr_bringen.pdf
Der Link führt nur auf die Homepage bei der suche Schaltschrank eingeben dann ist es schon das erste Dokument.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2013)

Mir geht's hier wie Tommi,
ich tu mich schwer mit der Verbindung "Schaltschrank in Verkehr bringen"
Der "normale" Schaltschrankbauer bekommt Schaltplan, Stücklisten und die üblichen Unterlagen.

Damit kann er eigentlich doch gar nicht mehr machen als eine Einbauerklärung....

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (18 Februar 2013)

Hallo Dieter,
lese Dir doch mal das Schreiben von Herrn Ostermann durch dann kann ich mir Schreibarbeit sparen.


----------



## Tommi (18 Februar 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> lese Dir doch mal das Schreiben von Herrn Ostermann durch dann kann ich mir Schreibarbeit sparen.



heute abend...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (18 Februar 2013)

Hallo Dieter,

interessant, das macht es für uns ja in Zukunft noch einfacher, der Schaltschrankbauer
ist die verlängerte Werkbank.
Ist das verbindlich, was der Herr schreibt?

Was ich nicht ganz verstanden habe, ist das mit dem Ersetzen durch übliche Bauteile.
Ist damit gemeint, z.B. eine PSS durch eine Standard-S7 ersetzen zu können?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2013)

Tommi schrieb:


> interessant, das macht es für uns ja in Zukunft noch einfacher, der Schaltschrankbauer
> ist die verlängerte Werkbank.



Ich hab jetzt auch das Papier gelesen und seh auch keinen großen Unterschied zu jetzt.
Die allermeisten Schaltschrankbauer fallen (nach wie vor) unter den Bereich "Verlängerte Werkbank".

Ich suche eigentlich immer noch nach einem Anwendungsfall aus der Praxis für das getrennte "In Verkehr bringen" von Schaltschränken.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## winnman (18 Februar 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das liefern von Schaltschränken mit sicherheitsgerichteten Bauteilen so zu verstehen:

eine Sicherheitsgerichtete SPS kann durch einzelne Sicherheitsbaugruppen ersetzt werden (zb einfacher NotAUS Kreis -> entsprechendes Relais das "sicher" irgendwas Ausschaltet, Überwachung Türzuhaltung, Lichtgitter, . . ., durch einzelnes Sicherheitssystem / Relais)

Ist das gegeben (auch in Kombination, also gegebenenfalls Ersatz durch mehrere Relais) dann sollte eigentlich der Schaltschrank aus der MRL rausfallen.

siehe http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/f...Maschinen-_und_Anlagen_in_Verkehr_bringen.pdf Abbildung 1 -> ziehmlich unten "Kann durch übliche Bauteile ersetzt werden"

Hier steht ja nichts, dass der durch übliche Bauteile zu ersetzen ist!


----------



## Safety (18 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ist es wirklich so dass die ganzen Steuerungsbauer immer verlängerte Werkbank sind?      
Es gibt sehr viele die vom Hersteller (reine Mechaniker) den Auftrag bekommen liefere mir eine Steuerung,  jetzt plant der Steuerungs,- Schaltschrankbauer auch die Sicherheitstechnik  und Programmiert das Ganze auch  noch, oft ohne Risikobeurteilung.
Ist das dann kein Sicherheitsbauteil?
Gesondert in Verkehr gebracht wird es vom Schaltschrankhersteller, der das ganz an den Hersteller  der Maschine verkauft, nichts anderes wie ein Sicherheitsrelais.


----------



## Safety (18 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
es geht darum das der Sicherheitsteil der SPS nicht für die Funktion der Maschine benötigt wird.
Also ist es ein Sicherheitsbauteil nach MRL, ein Sicherheitsrelais und eine Schutztür wird auch nicht zur Funktion benötigt die braucht man nur zur Risikominderung.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist es wirklich so dass die ganzen Steuerungsbauer immer verlängerte Werkbank sind?
> Es gibt sehr viele die vom Hersteller (reine Mechaniker) den Auftrag bekommen liefere mir eine Steuerung,  jetzt plant der Steuerungs,- Schaltschrankbauer auch die Sicherheitstechnik  und Programmiert das Ganze auch  noch, oft ohne Risikobeurteilung.
> Ist das dann kein Sicherheitsbauteil?
> Gesondert in Verkehr gebracht wird es vom Schaltschrankhersteller, der das ganz an den Hersteller  der Maschine verkauft, nichts anderes wie ein Sicherheitsrelais.



Ich setze jetzt mal Steuerungsbauer ungleich Schaltschrankbauer.
Der klassische Schaltschrankbauer bekommt fertige Konstruktionsunterlagen (Schaltplan, Aufbauplan, Stückliste, ...), baut nach diesen den Schaltschrank, prüft ihn gemäß Normen.
Also die klassische verlängerte Werkbank. Es heißt ja auch verlängerte Werkbank und nicht verlängerter Zeichentisch 

Das Thema Steuerungsbauer ist da schon wesentlich komplexer.
Der von dir geschilderte Mechaniker beauftragt in der Regel ein Konstruktions- / Ingenieurbüro mit der Planung, Konstruktion, Anfertigung und Programmierung der Anlage.
Gefährundungsanalyse, Risikobeurteilung, Validierung, usw. führen bei dieser Konstellation oft genug zu Problemen (liest man ja oft genug im Forum). Die Themen gehören hier halt im Auftrag vertraglich geregelt.
Natürlich kann man bei dieser Konstellation den Schaltschrank auch als Sicherheitselement sehen, dass vom Steuerungsbauer in Verkehr gebracht wird und eine CE braucht.

Interssanter wird es vielleicht beim Bereich Retrofit
Hier werden wirklich häufig ganze Schaltschränke ausgetauscht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Klopfer (27 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe das Papier von Herrn Ostermann wie auch die (darauf basierende?) Kurzfassung der BAUA gelesen. Beide sagen nichts Falsches, sind jedoch m.E. etwas zu schlicht formuliert und verleiten daher zur Pauschalisierung.

Da ich ein Freund der Maschinenrichtlinie bin möge mir ein kurzes Zitat erlaubt sein:"

_c) „Sicherheitsbauteil“ ein Bauteil,

_
_— das zur Gewährleistung einer Sicherheitsfunktion dient,_
_— gesondert in Verkehr gebracht wird,_
_— dessen Ausfall und/oder Fehlfunktion die Sicherheit von Personen gefährdet und_
_— das für das Funktionieren der Maschine nicht erforderlich ist oder durch für das Funktionieren der Maschine übliche Bauteile ersetzt werden kann.

_Schauen wir uns doch mal die Gedankenstriche an und untersuchen sie hinsichtlich des Bezugs auf... sagen wir einmal einen Schaltschrank- und Steuerungsbauer, der im Auftrage des Anlagenlieferanten einen Schaltschrank baut, und die darin befindliche Failsafe CPU programmiert. Die Sicherheitsfunktionen der Anlage werden natürlich vorbildlicherweise aus einer Risikobeurteilung hergeleitet, die der Anlagenbauer durchgeführt hat und der Schaltschrankbauer umsetzt.

Also betrachten wir das Zutreffen der obenstehenden Definition:

Ist der Schaltschrank ein Bauteil? Nicht in meinem Verständnis; der Schaltschrank ist eine Blechkiste mit vielen Bauteilen drin

Dient er der Gewährleistung einer Sicherheitsfunktion? Nicht ganz; er gewährleistet mehrere Sicherheitsfunktionen! Für die Übernahme einer spezifischen Funktion (z.B. Not-Halt oder sicheres Stillsetzen) werde ich ihn wohl kaum durch den Schrank eines Mitbewerbers ersetzen können.

Wird er gesondert in Verkehr gebracht? In Verkehr bringen im Sinne des zum Gebrauch durch Dritte überlassen... Wohl eher nicht. Viel mehr wird er Bestandteil einer Maschine/Anlage, die dann in Verkehr gebracht wird. 

Gefährdet sein Ausfall und/oder Fehlfunktion die Sicherheit von Personen? Jepp, das kann passieren (auch wenn das nicht passieren soll).

Ist er für das Funktionieren der Maschine nicht erforderlich oder kann durch ÜBLICHE Bauteile ersetzt werden? Meiner Meinung nach NEIN und NEIN. Der Schaltschrank ist ein für diese Maschine/Anlage gefertigtes Einzelstück. Er ist für das Funktionieren Maschine erforderlich und kann auch nicht eben mal durch einen anderen üblichen Schaltschrank ersetzt werden.

Eventuell kann man aus den Gedankenstrichen 2 und 4 ja auch die "verlängerte Werkbank" ableiten. Wobei wir dann auch die Brücke zur Veröffentlichung von Herrn Ostermann geschlagen hätten.

In meinem Verständnis erhalten Schaltschränke im Maschinenbau in der Regel kein CE-Zeichen, keine Konformitätserklärung und auch keine Einbauerklärung. Wobei die Normgerechte und sichere Ausführung des Schrankes und der Steuerung natürlich nicht in Frage gestellt ist.

Gruß in die Nacht


----------



## Profilator (27 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

besser als Klopfer hätte man es nicht beschreiben können. Einen Schaltschrank als Sicherheitsbauteil anzusehen ist doch absurd. 
Ich denke die BAUA und auch Herr Ostermann haben hier einfach etwas zu viel hineininterpretiert. (Übrigens sind die Ansichten von O in Fachkreisen nicht unumstritten). Am lustigsten find ich die Idee zu einem Schaltschrank der eine Maschine steuern soll eine Betriebsanleitung zu verfassen. Wie bitte schön soll die denn aussehen ? Wie man die Türen öffnet und wie man den Hauptschalter auf EIN schaltet ? Der Schrank hat schließlich ohne die mit ihm verbundene Maschine keine sinnvolle Funktion.


MfG


----------



## Blockmove (27 Februar 2013)

An die Diskussion hab ich heute zufällig denken müssen.
Ich hab gerade eine Art "Datenerfassungsstation" gebaut.
Es ist eigentlich nur ein größeres Bedienpult mit Hauptschalter, Netzteil, CPU,Ethernet-CP und einem MP377, Keine E/A, nix was nach draussen geht.
Damit bringe ich jetzt wohl wirklich einen Schaltschrank im Sinne von Herrn Ostermann in Verkehr.
Ich muß mich mal morgen hinsetzen und mir Gedamken über CE  machen.  Ob und wie und überhaupt 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (28 Februar 2013)

Profilator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> besser als Klopfer hätte man es nicht beschreiben können. Einen Schaltschrank als Sicherheitsbauteil anzusehen ist doch absurd.
> Ich denke die BAUA und auch Herr Ostermann haben hier einfach etwas zu viel hineininterpretiert. (Übrigens sind die Ansichten von O in Fachkreisen nicht unumstritten). Am lustigsten find ich die Idee zu einem Schaltschrank der eine Maschine steuern soll eine Betriebsanleitung zu verfassen. Wie bitte schön soll die denn aussehen ? Wie man die Türen öffnet und wie man den Hauptschalter auf EIN schaltet ? Der Schrank hat schließlich ohne die mit ihm verbundene Maschine keine sinnvolle Funktion.
> ...



Hallo,

ich kann dieser Argumentation durchaus folgen, nur leider sind Veröffentlichungen der BAUA
als "Stand der Technik" anzusehen. Zumindest kann ein Sachverständiger das so sehen.
Das darf hier auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Klopfer (28 Februar 2013)

Hallo Tommi,

zum Glück hat auch die BAuA direkt in der Überschrift die Diskussionsgrundlage geschaffen; "[h=1]Ist die EG-Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG (MRL) auf "Schaltschränke für Maschinen", die gesondert in Verkehr gebracht werden, anzuwenden?"[/h]Und genau das ist der Punkt. Ein für eine Maschine spezifisch gefertigter Schaltschrank wird eben nicht mit einer beliebigen Maschine in Verkehr gebracht um dann unter Anderem auch Sicherheitsfunktionen zu erfüllen! Er ist genau dieser einen Maschine auf den Leib geschneidert worden, wird also auch nicht ohne die Maschine, also gesondert, in Verkehr gebracht! Wäre dem so, dann könnte ich ihn auch problemlos durch einen Schaltschrank eines anderen Herstellers ersetzen. Und damit ist nicht gemein, dass ich mit dem Schaltplan einen identischen Schrank bei einem anderen Schaltschrankbauer in Auftrag gebe.

Schlimm an der ganzen Sache finde ich, dass trotz der guten Intention der BAuA hier Klarheit zu schaffen, ansich die Verwirrung nur verstärkt wurde ohne eine wirklich bessere Interpretationsgrundlage als die MRL zu bieten. Das ist aber nicht weiter verwunderlich, da im Maschinenbau wenig pauschalisiert werden kann (und sollte). In letzter Instanz sollten Richtlinien und Normen eben auch mit Sachverstand angewandt werden. 

Gruß


----------



## Safety (28 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich finde die Diskussion hoch interessant und es wird wie immer keine einfache immer gültige Antwort geben die Interpretation von Herrn Ostermann hat vielen Schaltschrankbauern Steuerungsbauer ihre sehr große Verantwortung im Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren aufgezeigt und damit aufgeschreckt.
Hier mal der Auszug der Baua ich bin nicht der Meinung von Klopfer und werde dies wenn ich mal wieder mehr Zeit habe auch darlegen. 
*Ist die EG-Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG (MRL) auf "Schaltschränke für Maschinen", die gesondert in Verkehr gebracht werden, anzuwenden?*
Die MRL nimmt in Artikel 1 Absatz 2 Niederspannungsschaltgeräte und -steuergeräte von ihrem Anwendungsbereich aus, sofern diese der Niederspannungsrichtlinie (NSpRL) unterliegen. "Schaltschränke für Maschinen", die innerhalb der Spannungsgrenzen der NSpRL verwendet werden, unterliegen als Niederspannungs-Schaltgerätekombination dem Anwendungsbereich der NSpRL und fallen nicht in den Anwendungsbereich der MRL. Sie erhalten die EG-Konformitätserklärung und CE-Kennzeichnung nach NSpRL sowie die gesamte notwendige technische Dokumentation. Auch kann es für einen "Schaltschrank für Maschinen" keine Einbauerklärung nach MRL geben, da ein "Schaltschrank für Maschinen" nicht die Definition einer unvollständigen Maschine im Sinne der MRL erfüllt.
Wenn der "Schaltschrank für Maschinen" allerdings auch die Steuerung von Sicherheitsfunktionen der Maschine beinhaltet, ist dieser Schaltschrank als Sicherheitsbauteil nach der MRL einzustufen. Für einen solchen "Schaltschrank für Maschinen" muss der Inverkehrbringer die Anforderungen der MRL einhalten und damit z.B. auch eine EG-Konformitätserklärung nach MRL ausstellen und beilegen sowie eine Betriebsanleitung mitliefern. In diesem Fall greift die NSpRL nur noch über Anhang I, Nr. 1.5.1 MRL hinsichtlich ihrer Schutzziele.
Diese Antwort ist mit dem Bundesministerium für Arbeit und Soziales (BMAS) abgestimmt.
Hier geht es um die sehr oft Vorhandene Beziehung Maschinenbau (Mechaniker) und Steuerungsbauer. 
Es herrscht oft die Meinung ich (Steuerungsbauer) bin nicht Verantwortlich der Maschinebauer muss das alles machen, ist das wirklich so? Was beauftragt der Maschinenbauer? Wer führt die Verifizierung und Validierung durch. Wer ist verantwortlich für die SRASW?
Aber das ist nicht genau das Ausgangsthema, mal sehen ob ich am WE man mehr zeit habe.
Weiterhin zur Diskussion kann der Anhang V beitragen. 
_ANHANG V_
*Nicht erschöpfende Liste der Sicherheitsbauteile im Sinne des Artikels 2 Buchstabe c*
1. Schutzeinrichtungen für abnehmbare Gelenkwellen.
2. Schutzeinrichtungen zur Personendetektion.
3. Kraftbetriebene bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtungen mit Verriegelung für die in Anhang IV Nummern 9, 10
und 11 genannten Maschinen.
4. Logikeinheiten zur Gewährleistung der Sicherheitsfunktionen.
5. Ventile mit zusätzlicher Ausfallerkennung für die Steuerung gefährlicher Maschinenbewegungen.
6. Systeme zur Beseitigung von Emissionen von Maschinen.
7. Trennende und nichttrennende Schutzeinrichtungen zum Schutz von Personen vor beweglichen Teilen, die direkt
am Arbeitsprozess beteiligt sind.
8. Einrichtungen zur Überlastsicherung und Bewegungsbegrenzung bei Hebezeugen.
9. Personen-Rückhalteeinrichtungen für Sitze.
10. NOT-HALT-Befehlsgeräte.
11. Ableitungssysteme, die eine potenziell gefährliche elektrostatische Aufladung verhindern.
12. Energiebegrenzer und Entlastungseinrichtungen gemäß Anhang I Nummern 1.5.7, 3.4.7 und 4.1.2.6.
13. Systeme und Einrichtungen zur Verminderung von Lärm- und Vibrationsemissionen.
14. Überrollschutzaufbau (ROPS).
15. Schutzaufbau gegen herabfallende Gegenstände (FOPS).
16. Zweihandschaltungen.
17. Die in der folgenden Auflistung enthaltenen Bauteile von Maschinen für die Auf- und/oder Abwärtsbeförderung von
Personen zwischen unterschiedlichen Ebenen:
a) Verriegelungseinrichtungen für Fahrschachttüren;
b) Fangvorrichtungen, die einen Absturz oder unkontrollierte Aufwärtsbewegungen des Lastträgers verhindern;
c) Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzer;
d) energiespeichernde Puffer
— mit nichtlinearer Kennlinie oder
— mit Rücklaufdämpfung;
e) energieverzehrende Puffer;
f) Sicherheitseinrichtungen an Zylindern der Hydraulikhauptkreise, wenn sie als Fangvorrichtungen verwendet werden;
g) elektrische Sicherheitseinrichtungen in Form von Sicherheitsschaltungen mit elektronischen Bauelementen.
Wenn man jetzt mal wertfrei das durch sieht, warum sollte dann eine Steuerungseinrichtung einer gesamtem Maschine die vom Steuerungsbauer an den Maschinenbauer verkauft wird kein Sicherheitsbauteil sein.
Und wenn man sehen will wie eine BA von einem solchen Konstrukt aussehen könnte kann man sich ja mal eine ansehen von den Aufgeführten Produkten.


----------



## Klopfer (28 Februar 2013)

Hallo Safety,

In der Fragestellung geht es nicht darum, wer validieren muss,sonder ob ein CE-Zeichen auf den Schrank muss, wenn Sicherheitsschaltgeräte verbaut wurden. Statt einer Failsafe CPU könnten ja auch beliebige diskrete Bauteile die (vom Auftraggeber geforderten und vorgegebenen) Sicherheitsfunktionen erfüllen, ohne das der Auftraggeber den Schaltplan entworfen hat. Letzteres entspräche dann der klassischen " verlängerten Werkbank".

Es geht darum, ob sich pauschal aus dem Vorhandensein von Sicherheitsrelevanten Funktionen in einem Schaltschrank (als komplexe Einheit) dessen Gleichstellung mit einem Sicherheitsbauteil ableiten lässt.

Und da plädiere ich nach wie vor mit Nein!

Aber ich freue mich auf das Wochenende 

Gruß


----------



## Safety (1 März 2013)

Hallo Klopfer,
die Verifizierung und Validierung von Sicherheitsfunktionen gehört zum Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren.  Aber das dies nur indirekt zu dem Thema gehört habe ich oben auch erwähnt.
Ich interpretiere nicht selbst ich lasse den Leitfaden sprechen, warum sollte das was da unten steht nicht auf einen Schaltschrank der von einem Steuerungsbauer entworfen konstruiert und gebaut wird zutreffen?
Und warum sollte die Baua nach der von Ostermann angestoßenen Anfrage diese für mich eindeutige Antwort geben.
Leitfaden zur MRL:
*Artikel 2*
*h) „Inverkehrbringen“ die entgeltliche oder unentgeltliche erstmalige*
*Bereitstellung einer Maschine oder einer unvollständigen Maschine in der*
*Gemeinschaft im Hinblick auf ihren Vertrieb oder ihre Benutzung;*
§ 71 Die Begriffsbestimmung des „Inverkehrbringens“
Der Begriff der „Maschine“ in der Definition des „Inverkehrbringens“ wird im weiter
gefassten Sinne verwendet, d. h. die Definition bezieht sich auf das
*Inverkehrbringen eines der in Artikel 1 Buchstaben a bis f aufgeführten Produkte* –
siehe § 33: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 2 Absatz 1 – sowie von unvollständigen
Maschinen.
Die Maschinenrichtlinie gilt für Maschinen oder unvollständige Maschinen, die in
der EU in Verkehr gebracht werden. Sie gilt nicht für in der EU hergestellte
Produkte, die in Ländern außerhalb der EU in Verkehr gebracht oder in Betrieb
genommen werden sollen, auch wenn in einigen dieser Länder möglicherweise
einzelstaatliche Vorschriften auf der Grundlage der Maschinenrichtlinie existieren
oder diese Länder auf ihren Märkten Maschinen akzeptieren, die der Richtlinie
entsprechen.

*Was ist ein Sicherheitsbauteil:*
§ 42 Sicherheitsbauteile
Sicherheitsbauteile gemäß Artikel 1 Absatz 1 Buchstabe c werden in Artikel 2
Buchstabe c definiert. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass Sicherheitsbauteile auch durch
den Begriff „Maschinen“ im weiteren Sinne bezeichnet werden – siehe § 33:
Anmerkungen zu Artikel 2 Absatz 1.
Zahlreiche Maschinenbestandteile sind entscheidend für die Sicherheit und den
Gesundheitsschutz von Personen. Für den reinen Betrieb erforderliche Bauteile
gelten jedoch nicht als Sicherheitsbauteile. *Bei Sicherheitsbauteilen handelt es*
*sich um Bauteile, die vom Hersteller der Bauteile für die Montage an Maschinen*
*vorgesehen sind und dort eine Schutzfunktion erfüllen sollen. Gesondert in*
*Verkehr gebrachte Bauteile, die vom Bauteilehersteller für Funktionen vorgesehen*
*sind, die sowohl Sicherheits- als auch Betriebsfunktionen abdecken, oder die vom*
*Bauteilehersteller entweder für Sicherheits- oder für Betriebsfunktionen der*
*Maschine vorgesehen sind, gelten als Sicherheitsbauteile.*
Die Ausnahme von Niederspannungsschaltgeräten und –steuergeräten, wie im
fünften Aufzählungspunkt in Artikel 1 Absatz 2 Buchstabe k angegeben, gilt nicht
für elektrische Sicherheitsbauteile – siehe § 68: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 1
Absatz 2 Buchstabe k.
Der letzte Satz der Begriffsbestimmung bezieht sich auf die Liste der
Sicherheitsbauteile in Anhang V. Anhang V enthält eine Aufstellung von
Kategorien von Sicherheitsbauteilen, die üblicherweise an Maschinen montiert
werden. Anhand der Durchsicht der Liste lässt sich die Definition des Begriffs
„Sicherheitsbauteil“ leichter nachvollziehen. Allerdings ist dies eine Beispielliste
und nicht abschließend. Anders ausgedrückt, sämtliche Bauteile, die der
Begriffsbestimmung in Artikel 2 Buchstabe c entsprechen, gelten als
Sicherheitsbauteil, das der Maschinenrichtlinie unterliegt, auch wenn es nicht in
der Liste in Anhang V ausgeführt ist.
Wenn zukünftig Sicherheitsbauteile erkannt werden, welche nicht in der Liste in
Anhang V aufgeführt sind, beispielsweise innovative Sicherheitsbauteile, kann die
Kommission einen Beschluss zur Aktualisierung der Liste verabschieden,
nachdem der Ausschuss „Maschinen“ entsprechend dem Regelungsverfahren mit
Kontrolle konsultiert wurde – siehe § 116: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 8 Absatz 1
Buchstabe a, und § 147: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 22 Absatz 3.
*Der zweite Aufzählungspunkt der Begriffsbestimmung in Artikel 2 Buchstabe c*
*bedeutet, dass nur Sicherheitsbauteile, die gesondert in Verkehr gebracht werden,*
*als solche der Maschinenrichtlinie unterliegen. Sicherheitsbauteile, die von einem*
*Maschinenhersteller für den Einbau in seinen eigenen Maschinen produziert*
*werden, unterliegen als solche nicht der Richtlinie, obgleich sie es jedoch*
*ermöglichen müssen, dass die Maschine die einschlägigen grundlegenden*
*Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen erfüllt. *Zu beachten ist dabei,
dass wenn ein solcher Hersteller Sicherheitsbauteile als Ersatzteile liefert, zum
Ersatz der original Sicherheitsbauteile der von ihm in Verkehr gebrachten
Maschinen, diese nicht der Maschinenrichtlinie unterliegen – siehe § 48:
Anmerkungen zu Artikel 1 Absatz 2 Buchstabe a.
Hinsichtlich des für Sicherheitsbauteile anwendbaren
Konformitätsbewertungsverfahrens ist zu beachten, dass bestimmte
Sicherheitsbauteile in Anhang IV aufgeführt sind – siehe § 129 und § 130:
Anmerkungen zu Artikel 12, und § 388: Anmerkungen zu Anhang IV Nummer 19
bis 23.


----------



## Klopfer (2 März 2013)

Hallo Safety,

den Guide habe ich mir schon selbst angeschaut... in Deutsch wie in Englisch, aber wirklich weitergebracht hat mich das auch nicht. Letztendlich wehre ich mich gegen eine pauschale Verpflichtung zur CE-Kennzeichnung von Schaltschränken nach MRL sobald ein PNOZ darin verbaut ist. In diesem Fall dann erfüllt der Schaltschrank ja sowohl eine Prozess- wie auch eine Sicherheitsfunktion. Oder mögen wir die Grenze bei einem PNOZ Multi ziehen (man möge mir die beispielhafte Erwähnung von PILZ Produkten verzeihen; natürlich sind die entsprechenden SICKs, Schmersale und so weiter genauso gut ).

Auch ist für mich ein komplexer Schaltschrank kein Bauteil mehr sondern wie an anderer Stelle schon ausgeführt, eine Blechkiste mit Bauteilen darin.

Meines Erachtens ist im Maschinenbau der spezifisch für eine Maschine gefertigte Schaltschrank durch einen Schaltschrank- und Steuerungsbauer die Regel. Dabei ist es für mich unerheblich, ob dieser auch die Sicherheitssteuerung programmiert, dies durch den Hersteller der Anlage oder durch einen freischaffenden Programmierer erfolgt.

So wie ich die MRL und auch den Guide interpretiere, werden eben solche Schränke nicht in Verkehr gebracht! Sie werden in der Regel nicht gehandelt und sind insbesondere nicht zur Benutzung vorgesehen. Sie sind nur dazu gebaut worden mit einer spezifischen Maschine eine Gesamtheit zu bilden.

Dazu auch der §73 des Guides:

_"*§ 73 Die Phase, in der die Maschinenrichtlinie auf Maschinen anwendbar ist*__Die Begriffsbestimmung des „Inverkehrbringens“ zusammen mit der Begriffsbestimmung der „Inbetriebnahme“ gemäß Artikel 2 Buchstabe k legt den Zeitpunkt fest, ab dem die Maschine die einschlägigen Bestimmungen der Richtlinie erfüllen muss. Der Hersteller oder sein Bevollmächtigter muss sämtlichen Pflichten im Hinblick auf die Konformität der Maschine nachgekommen sein, wenn diese in Verkehr gebracht oder in Betrieb genommen wird – siehe § 103: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 5.

_
_Das Inverkehrbringen bezieht sich auf jede einzelne Maschine oder unvollständige Maschine und nicht auf ein Modell oder einen Typ einer Maschine. Die entsprechenden Bestimmungen der Richtlinie 2006/42/EG gelten daher für sämtliche Maschinen oder unvollständigen Maschinen, die ab dem 29. Dezember 2009 in Verkehr gebracht werden – siehe § 153: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 26.

_
_Die Maschinenrichtlinie gilt nicht für Maschinen, bevor diese in Verkehr gebracht oder in Betrieb genommen werden. Speziell Maschinen, die vom Hersteller zu_
_seinem Bevollmächtigtem in der EU transportiert werden, um die in Artikel 5 festgelegten Pflichten ganz oder teilweise zu erfüllen, gelten nicht als in Verkehr gebracht, solange sie noch nicht für den Vertrieb oder die Benutzung bereitgestellt werden – siehe § 84 und § 85: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 2 Buchstabe j. Gleiches gilt auch für noch im Bau befindliche Maschinen, die von einem Hersteller aus Fertigungsstätten außerhalb der EU überführt werden, um sie in  Fertigungsstätten in der EU fertig zu stellen._
_
Möglicherweise muss der Hersteller die Maschine oder Teile der Maschine während dem Bau, der Montage, Installation oder Abstimmung betreiben oder testen, bevor sie in Verkehr gebracht oder in Betrieb genommen wird. In diesem Fall muss er, wenn solche Arbeiten durchgeführt werden, die notwendigen Vorkehrungen treffen um Sicherheit und Gesundheit der Bediener und anderer gefährdeter Personen zu schützen (entsprechend den einzelstaatlichen Vorschriften für Sicherheit und Gesundheitsschutz am Arbeitsplatz und für die Verwendung von Arbeitsmitteln zur Umsetzung der Bestimmungen der Richtlinien __89/391/EWG und 2009/104/EG – siehe § 140: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 15)._
_
Allerdings muss die betreffende Maschine die Bestimmungen der Maschinenrichtlinie bis sie in Betrieb genommen oder in Verkehr gebracht wird nicht erfüllen."_

Und schon sind wir wieder bei der sog. "Verlängerten Werkbank" die in meinem Verständnis im Maschinen- und Anlagenbau die Regel bildet. Der Maschinenbauer  entwirft seine sichere Maschine und beauftragt den Schaltschrank. Welche Schritte im weiteren Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren von wem übernommen werden ist vertraglich zu vereinbaren. Am Ende erklärt jemand Konformität, und die Maschine kann bestimmungsgemäß und sichere benutzt werden.

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## stevenn (14 April 2016)

Was kann ich von dem Schaltschrankbauer verlangen, wenn er genau nach meinen Vorgaben [ diese oder jene Sicherheitssteuerung(ich programmiere) soll rein, diese oder jene Umrichter sollen drin sein]. 
1. eine Einbauerklärung denke ich nicht, denn ein Schaltschrank ist keine unvollständige Maschine (fast eine Maschine). 
2. Eine Konformitätserklärung (weil Maschine) auch nicht, weil ein Schaltschrank nicht der Definition einer Maschine unterliegt. 
3. Eine Konformitätserklärung (weil Sicherheitsbauteil) denke ich auch nicht, es ist zwar eine Sicherheitsteuerung drin, die programmier ich ja aber erst noch. 
4. Konformitätserklärung nach Niederspannungsrichtlinie und EMV.-> Das könnte ich noch einsehen.

Also mir geht es nicht darum, dass ich zwingend eine Konformitätserklärung will, aber was kann ich als Anforderungen an den Schaltschrankbauer weitergeben? Bitte baue nach entsprechenden Normen (wenn ja welche?). Oder ich will eine Konformitätserklärung nach Niederspannungsrichtlinie( bedeutet ab 20.4. auch durchführen einer RBU ) und somit könnte ich auch die RBU vertraglich verlangen? WElche Dokumentation kann ich dann insgesamt verlangen? Wie bestätigt mir der Kunde, dass er alles nach ... gemacht hat?

Am Schluss mach ich für die Gesamtanlage dann ein CE. aber welche Unterlagen muss mir der Schaltschrankbauer gesetzlich liefern, damit ich ein Gesamt-CE vergeben kann?


----------

